# Changing some icons need help



## jamester73 (Sep 19, 2011)

ok i want to change the gmail icon in my status bar from that stupid grey to the easier to see colored one how can i do it or if someones got a zip file i can flash would be awesome thanks


----------



## Kronofile (Aug 6, 2011)

Your approach will greatly depend upon the ROM you're running. Details on your current setup?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## jamester73 (Sep 19, 2011)

i'm on thundershed so asop


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

I think what he means is what rom, which launcher? Things like that.

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## jamester73 (Sep 19, 2011)

Rom; thundershed 1.0
launcher; go launcher
just everything that comes with the rom no 3rd party downloads nothing special no theme no nothing this is just driving me nut's with these grey icons

i just need this one changed thats it i know of theme chooser themes but don't want to theme my phone just to get that one icon it's simply just this one that bugging me if anyone has a fix that would be great


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Sorry I misread read your post. You might be better off trying.g to contact the dev. Which is who by the way? I've never heard of thundershed and wouldn't mind checking it out myself.

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## jamester73 (Sep 19, 2011)

Well his dev name is workshed probably one of the most popular dev's for that little thing called the eris if your interested he's doing a rom now for the t=bolt witch is on it's way to being the best asop for the bolt just about is right out of the chutes so it won't be long and you wouldn't be disappointed with what he offer's with is work!


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

To change that notification icon you are going to need to find a themed version of gmail, that's where the icon is. I have an inverted version that I did that I can post. It doesn't have the normal icon, mine is custom...

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

Do you have an icon that you want it changed to? If you have the icon, I can mod the app for you


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

jamester73 said:


> Well his dev name is workshed probably one of the most popular dev's for that little thing called the eris if your interested he's doing a rom now for the t=bolt witch is on it's way to being the best asop for the bolt just about is right out of the chutes so it won't be long and you wouldn't be disappointed with what he offer's with is work!


cool ill check it out

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## jamester73 (Sep 19, 2011)

orkillakilla said:


> Do you have an icon that you want it changed to? If you have the icon, I can mod the app for you


 where can i get the icon? i don't even know or if you just need a red m and white envelope one i don't know where to get it?


----------

